# Phaeton Personalized Licence Plates...



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Phaeton Licence Plates...*

I noticed this question was asked in another thread

_Quote, originally posted by *SoonerTrent* »_I followed a W12 up Hillcrest to Forrest this evening (Thursday) with tag 'W12VW' - does that belong to anyone here?

and thought it might be useful (and kind of fun) to post pictures of licence plates, if forum members have interesting personalized plates.
I'll start the post off with a picture of my own plate - VW 611 is the internal engineering model designation for a Phaeton. Also a picture of my favourite Phaeton licence plate of all...








If you are not sure how to post a photo, just e-mail the photo to me and I will post it for you. To find my email address, click on my username at the left side of the screen.
Michael
*Michael's car*








*Priceless...*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (W12VW)*

Here's a photo from Logan, who posts using the same username as you see on the plate. Looks pretty sunny down there - not like the hours of Arctic winter darkness that have set in up here in Canada.


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:13 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

No, that's Robert's in Florida. I'm W12VW in Texas!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (stjarna)*

OK, I think I've got it right this time. I *think *this one is Logan's - I *know *this one is from Texas!








Michael



_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:14 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (W12VW)*

From perhaps our first UK poster.











_Modified by Paldi at 12:20 AM 9-24-2006_


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (PanEuropean)*

For the non pilots:
On Instruments Flight Rule -or- I Follow Roads 











_Modified by fly4food at 5:52 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (Steve Covington)*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (PanEuropean)*

Here's a great one, from TrekGuy...


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates..*

What came first, the Licence plate, or the logon?


----------



## Mirage11 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (PanEuropean)*

SDR9918 - 99 which signifies 'eternity', and 18 for 'prosperity'. Prosperity forever. Typical Asian numberplate from me.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (Mirage11)*

Just curious. What is "eternal damnation"? I have an asian who screwed me out of a commission... I want to send them a house warming present.










_Modified by Paldi at 9:07 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## Mirage11 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (Paldi)*

Well, the number '4' is pronounced to mean death... You can try that.


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates.. (M1LUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M1LUM* »_What came first, the Licence plate, or the logon?

I ask myself that all the time...
















Sorry it's not a Phaeton, but I haven't joined that club yet.








BTW - GEZUVOR = GEsellschaft ZUm VORberietungs des volkswagen, translating to "The company for the production of the peoples car" which was the name of Volkswagen until a cranky guy name Adolf came along and appropriated it...


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates.. (PanEuropean)*

Finally!


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Paldi)*









just an old nick name from Uni (Habz)


----------



## V10Mike (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (PanEuropean)*

******* hockey rules in North Cackalacky!









Go 'Canes!

_Modified by pirateat50 at 5:46 PM 1-28-2007_


_Modified by pirateat50 at 5:47 PM 1-28-2007_


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (PanEuropean)*

Personalized in a different way.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (jimay)*

Jim,
Do you know the owner of that minivan parked next to you? Looks pretty close to me.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (jimay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_Personalized in a different way.









Sometimes the snow can play tricks on you...


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (Paldi)*

Ok Fred, quit playing Photoshop and get back to work!


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## PhirstVW (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (mkell)*

Please rehost pictures.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhirstVW)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Adrian's Phaeton..


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

Im gettin my phaeton this week. Im going to order the SICKVW vanity plates. since in MASS state we cannot have spaces in between.
should look cool i think but takes like a month after the order http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Reflect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflect* »_Im gettin my phaeton this week. Im going to order the SICKVW vanity plates. since in MASS state we cannot have spaces in between.
should look cool i think but takes like a month after the order http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Excellent choice! The delivery of your plate is much faster than CA. It took about 4 months for mine to arrive..








- Adrian


----------



## x96283 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect)*

Also here in Mass...
I got my "BIGBUG" plate the first week in August.
Ordered in May... not too long, but long enough, considering the RMV agent told me I have to renew it in November.


----------



## Waterwerkes (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (x96283)*

I'm awaiting delivery of my personalized plates, and will post pics when they get here... "IMACARDR"


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Waterwerkes)*

I love that CAR DR lol. nice choice
and yes they say 1 month after you order but we all know its 1 months or 2 and thats after 1 month for processing and 1 month to find your plates. so 3 or 4 months later you get them from what i hear from everyone.
also how much you pay altogether in mass or other states lets start a comparison


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (PanEuropean)*

Ohh looks it's me.... If you're cool enough I won't have to explain these tags to you.







The "YESAVW" are still my all time favorite though. People always say "is that a VW"???




















_Modified by derrickonline at 8:44 AM 9-23-2008_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (derrickonline)*

wow that's so funny. I can't believe u got away with it. Some cop might stop u and give u a ticket and have if plates removed. Seen it happen around here before , good luck though hahahahha! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (Reflect)*

Nice plates.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (RzinDubs)*

Thank you. PS: Maryland has some of the toughest motor vehicle laws, tags have to be approved by a panel of people, apparently they approved it. I did try to sneak by F U 2 but they weren't going for that. Cops and civilians alike love them, they take pictures all the time and laugh and pull up and start small talk. If my boy can have tags that say "PIMP ON" then PMPN8EZ can't be any worse.


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (derrickonline)*

Yes, I am a left lane driver. Too bad KS vanity plates are brown, or I would order O V R for the rear.



















_Modified by KCPhaetonTech at 11:59 AM 11-8-2008_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (KCPhaetonTech)*

nice


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (Reflect)*

do these photos need re-hosted or have they just been removed?


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (ruddyone)*

Well, i don't have a picture, but i got California license plate: W12 VW
Gernot


----------



## W12VW (Jun 24, 2005)

We have Florida W12VW


----------



## Woodljp (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (PanEuropean)*

Hi All
I have just bought a W12..... 
the number is W12 PHA


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (Woodljp)*

Congrats on the new car!!!!


----------



## Woodljp (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (ruddyone)*

Thanks!! Not picked it up yet.... I live in Portsmouth, England.... any owners nearby?


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (Woodljp)*

how do you post a picture? (I'm apple) I press the little "add image" button and {IMG} shows up in the text....huh??? Then what?


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (unclepugh)*

put the url for the picture in between the








like this 
http://url.etc[/img ] 
without the space at the end of img 
but i do it like this so it doesnt dissapear lol

[I]Modified by Reflect at 12:34 PM 3-13-2009[/I]


[I]Modified by Reflect at 12:34 PM 3-13-2009[/I]


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (Reflect)*

Ricky
what URL ?
the photo is in my iPhoto 
I thought URL's were internet addresses
Forgive me, I'm a dummie 








Rick


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (unclepugh)*

Rick,
You first have to use a server to upload your pictures. Websites like flicker, myspace, and many other website allow you to do this. Rich from oempl.us allows phaeton owners use of dubfoto to upload your pictures, I haven't used it yet but iknow this is what michael (paneuropean) uses.
Do a google search for upload pictures for a greater list of websites


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (unclepugh)*

TEST


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (unclepugh)*

Hawaiian
Helemai literally means " come toward me", but more ususally used as a term of endearment. It is usually spoken with arm gestures of welcoming or embracing.
Heleaku: "go away", scram, get the f*** outta here! Ususally used with extended arm and wrist flick, and turning your head away.








Gues which one is mine and which one is my wife's?

Mike


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (dovetaildoc)*

It's very easy to see the difference in the windshield specifications (the W12 has an infrared-reflective coating) in the above photo.
Michael


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

And the Bentley wheels, very much a guy thing! Only have the little engine myself, hence V6 ASP


_Modified by MadMacStew at 12:34 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (MadMacStew)*

Here's one we're not likely to see...


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_...the W12 has an infrared-reflective coating...

Does the V10 have this coating as well? I always have trouble using my garage door opener remote from inside the car, I need to roll down the window to use it.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (dovetaildoc)*

A two Phaeton family!! Love it!
Would like to hear you compare and contrast the differences in driving the V8 and W12...


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (dovetaildoc)*

I didn't realise the W12 came in SWB? 
Also - any ideas for a UK licence plate? I'm yet to order private plates for mine!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (feared)*

How about this one
Rgds Tony

https://www.regtransfers.co.uk...phton


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (feared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feared* »_I didn't realise the W12 came in SWB? 
Also - any ideas for a UK licence plate? I'm yet to order private plates for mine!

DVLA can sell you V10 LWB, but this is like having your clothes' labels on the outside.
Adam


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Unfortunately my car is on an 05 - and PH05TON is taken.
V10 LWB would be nice but a bit too flash for me.
I might just get something with fewer characters...


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (feared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feared* »_Unfortunately my car is on an 05 - and PH05TON is taken.


PH55TON is for sale on the DVLA site for £245.00
Come on Frank buy your min birthday present.

Rgds Tony


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

PH08TON is available on the dvla site, for £785


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (dovetaildoc)*

Mike,
Its fantastic to see a two phaeton family,
i keep considering getting myself another, but i wince at the costs of running two.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Licence Plates... (leedsphaeton)*

I have PH8ON here in CA, US...
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*The new plates arrived!*

I lucked out. I can't believe no one had claimed these yet.










My friends still call it a Passat, though.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

from the front.......


----------



## hcrane (Apr 24, 2010)

x96283 said:


> Also here in Mass...
> I got my "BIGBUG" plate the first week in August.
> Ordered in May... not too long, but long enough, considering the RMV agent told me I have to renew it in November.


Another in Mass...

Was looking at "BIGBUG" fall of '10 - wasn't sure when it would be available so went with "XLBUG"

Crane


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Florida*

Florida has a wide assortment of available plates:


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Kurt Vonnegut honorifics*

I live in Indiana, birthplace of Kurt Vonnegut. Given the importance of Dresden in his history (he was a POW outside Dresden at the time of the firebombing of Dresden) I decided to get a plate with the name of his alter ego, Kilgore Trout. 

So I have "K TROUT" on the Phaeton.

My wife calls our car "Ferdinand" in honor of the engineer, and the bull.

-BD


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Just got my new license plate today!


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

Special licence plate.
https://flic.kr/p/9Rghij
https://flic.kr/p/9Ra8Si
https://flic.kr/p/7UGAZN
https://flic.kr/p/7Zi5Eu
https://flic.kr/p/7WrXbh

Policia in action.
https://flic.kr/p/kf6vD6
https://flic.kr/p/fSQKRb





Time/0,25 sec./1,20 min

cata


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Would it be possible to get some old photos re hosted?

I'm due to renew my plates this month and I'm thinking a vanity plate would be a nice addition and I wanted all the ideas I could find.

Thanks,
Cantrell


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Cantrell,

I have been through the missing photo codes in this thread, but the majority are simply no longer hosted by their owners, so there's nothing I can do.

If the owners of those photos happen to see this and still have copies, please PM me and I can re-host for them.

Chris


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for trying Chris.

It's not a big deal as I've seen 3 choices I like but thought I might see a different idea that I liked better.

Thanks again,
Cantrell


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Holy smokes, talk about resurrecting an old thread.
Came across it, couldn't resist.

Here in Ontario, you can get a personalized plate for around $350. This price though, thanks to our government, is about triple what it was a few years ago and the plates are about half as thick.
I think $350 is absurd. 

BUT--loophole (one of two)
Replacement personalized plates only run for about $90, plus a $32 administrative fee.

My Father had these plates back in the 80's on his Mustang. 
Each vanity plate must be approved by a panel of caffeine-addicted government employees. Unfortunately, 99.999999999999% of the world's population cannot pronounce my last name correctly. Shortly after Dad got these plates, many of my family members attempted to get similar plates (by adding a number to the end, etc), but in the end got declined (due to the inability of the world to recognize that the "AU" makes the OW sound (examples, such as Saudi Arabia, Sauerkraut, Audi, etc., can be found throughout the world) and NOT cause the entire name to be pronounced in a similar fashion to a rooster).

Recently, a man in Nova Scotia got his vanity plates declined because his last name is "Grabber". Gov't is getting too picky. Rant for another day, however.

BUT--loophole 2
Plates don't have to be re-screened if they're a reorder. Dad's plates were quite old and rusty, so $90 later new ones came in the mail after 5 weeks.

It's safe to say, I'm the only one out on the road with plates like these!










-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tuut (Sep 13, 2016)

I have one on my 1980 Porsche 928S.
I have considered transferring it to my Phaeton, but haven't in the end.
If they steal the plate, you lose it, or whatever else, you cannot get a copy and the combination is lost forever (or a few years, not sure).


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

tuut said:


> I have one on my 1980 Porsche 928S.
> I have considered transferring it to my Phaeton, but haven't in the end.
> If they steal the plate, you lose it, or whatever else, you cannot get a copy and the combination is lost forever (or a few years, not sure).


Now that is cool!! They won't let you have less than 2 characters on a license plate.

-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tuut (Sep 13, 2016)

Even better, the J is now on a new 911, haven't taken a new picture yet.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

tuut said:


> Even better, the J is now on a new 911, haven't taken a new picture yet.


That's really cool!!! What plate is on the P?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I’ll play-











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Ooooh! Ooooh! I wanna play too!

And if youre curious what it means, google away.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

ae86boy said:


> Ooooh! Ooooh! I wanna play too!
> 
> And if youre curious what it means, google away.
> View attachment 166998


Hahaha, that is indeed funny! Our friends on the German Phaeton forum commonly refer to their Phaetons as "Dicker", it's a German word ... not sure a US DMV would let that through


----------



## Robert.Vangeenen (Sep 29, 2005)

Phaetonlvr said:


> Hahaha, that is indeed funny! Our friends on the German Phaeton forum commonly refer to their Phaetons as "Dicker", it's a German word ... not sure a US DMV would let that through


The Dutch equivalent would be STMWLS. On a license plate this is purely academic because the Dutch incarnation of the DMV doesn't allow it, unless of course you're a royal, then you get an AA 😁 We do however have a distinction between regular stamped plates and the more 'luxurious' option of having the characters in plastic affixed to the plate. I know from interacting w/ Germans at meetings (or Treffen) they like that. Also, fun fact, no vowels are used in regular plates and even not all consonants (only a few exceptions in specialty plates such as for the mentioned royals and other government officials and military vehicles. Motorcycles always get an M. Oldtimers (pre 1978) are exempted from road tax and can apply for a specialty plate in old-timey dark blue w/ white lettering. In 1978 the yellow w/ black lettering was introduced.

- Robert


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I have no idea what DMPFWLZ means...


----------



## Phaeton4me (Jul 24, 2017)

My plate is Louisiana VEE W12. 
Mark


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

PowerDubs said:


> I have no idea what DMPFWLZ means...


Dampfwalze


----------



## Phaeton4me (Jul 24, 2017)

Dampfwalze | translation German to English: Cambridge Dictionary

Dampfwalze. noun. steam roller [noun] a type of vehicle driven by steam, with wide and heavy wheels for flattening the surface of newly-made roads etc.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

When I went to pick up the car from the previous owner, it was 4500 km away across the country. Driving the car back, my co-pilot commented that the car was a steamroller, ironing all the bumps out of the road along the way. The name stuck.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Damp Waffles

For years I wanted to get PANZER because if any car is a German Tank, this is it.

But it was taken. 

So one day I was at an intersection and I looked over and saw a VW MK4 R32- which is another rare car- and I owned one for many many years.

...and what do I see? His plate is Panzer.

Son of a b.....


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Thats really funny.


----------

